# Does anyone know what these are?



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

I saw these in Sarasota FL.





and these aslo


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

1st one looks like hydrangea, 2nd one looks like either laurel or Daphne


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Fronta1 said:


> 1st one looks like hydrangea, 2nd one looks like either laurel or Daphne


Thanks, I don't think the 1st is a hydrangea. I actually have some. I will look into the laurel and Daphne.


----------

